# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Decandrol 300 - Pet´s Pharma

## Cheechchong

What do you think?
Now it´s possible for us, brazilians, to get this gear.
But I don´t know **** about it, and I don´t see many pictures or info about pet´s pharma here.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Stuff is junk, just like QV & Syd! I wouldnt waste your money..Plus you brazilians carry good products anyways..Duratestons, Organon Deca etc..

----------


## Seajackal

Mano, se possivel tente Animal Power inves do Pet's Pharma, bom
pelo menos um cara disse que o Dbol da Pet's e mal dosada, eu nao
sei quanto aos injetaveis, mas a Animal Power que tambem e do
Mexico esta com boa reputacao no livro Anabolics 2005. Eu pessoalmente
nao gosto da QV nem da Syd assim como Xwhite disse mas abriria uma
ecessao pro Animal Power porque pelo menos a aparencia e muito boa.
Bom, como voce ja o tem em maos, nao vejo porque te dar tanto
conselho, o teu deca e original porque ate o momento nao tenho visto
alguem reclamando de falsificacoes, ate porque a Pet's Pharma e uma
firma nova. Boa sorte, mano!

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> Mano, se possivel tente Animal Power inves do Pet's Pharma, bom
> pelo menos um cara disse que o Dbol da Pet's e mal dosada, eu nao
> sei quanto aos injetaveis, mas a Animal Power que tambem e do
> Mexico esta com boa reputacao no livro Anabolics 2005. Eu pessoalmente
> nao gosto da QV nem da Syd assim como Xwhite disse mas abriria uma
> ecessao pro Animal Power porque pelo menos a aparencia e muito boa.
> Bom, como voce ja o tem em maos, nao vejo porque te dar tanto
> conselho, o teu deca e original porque ate o momento nao tenho visto
> alguem reclamando de falsificacoes, ate porque a Pet's Pharma e uma
> firma nova. Boa sorte, mano!



Huh?

----------


## Seajackal

> Huh?


Sorry Xwhite, I'm a Brazilian man like him, so I think he would
get me better if I talked to him in Portuguese, but don't worry
I didn't talk sh1t on anyone's back here I swear!  :Smilie:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

No prob bro..I know you dont talk bad about anyone!

----------


## Cheechchong

Não entendo o porquê dessa má reputação da QV!
No Brasil só está rolando Pet´s Pharma.
Parece que QV tbm, mas Animal não sei o que lá não tem.
The problem is that we don´t have boldenone in a higher concentration. Only 50mg per ml.
And it´s quite expensive.
Our nandrolone is also 50mg per ml.
And it´s also expensive.

----------


## Cheechchong

I would like to know if it´s real or fake.
You say it´s junk...
It´s junk because it´s fake or because you don´t like it?

----------


## Seajackal

That's his personal opinion, Cheech, that one is good to go, no fakes
in the market yet, bro. Good luck.

----------


## kusanagi

> Stuff is junk, just like QV & Syd! I wouldnt waste your money..Plus you brazilians carry good products anyways..Duratestons, Organon Deca etc..


Brazilians are crazy !!!

They have Hemogenin (Oxymetholone) cheap, have Durateston (same as Sustanon ), have Deca50 (very expansive), and Deposteron (test cip 200mg/amp).

And in Brazil you can buy this very easy !!!


The same owners of ttokyo are owners of petspharma today...

Someone remeber the ttokyo history ?  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Cheechchong

Não sabia desse lance a respeito dos donos da Pet´s serem os ex-donos da TT.

----------


## Seajackal

Hey Kusanagi, you probably don't remember me but I gave my opinion on
QV at mundoanabolico and got flamed by one guy, the same guy stated
he was here but I don't even see his ass, and now I could se him geting
those Pet's Pharma stuffs, maybe selling over his place I don't know, bro
you're right, Brazilian guys are crazy going after things they don't even
know about and having all the goodies in their area and for cheap bucks!!!

----------


## Cheechchong

Problably it´s the same guy that is selling these products.
He says that we should search on AR (about Pet´s pharma) and that we will find only but good things about it.
But there is almost nothing about it here.
And I didn´t find over EF or bolex either.

----------


## Cygnus

I just got that very same Nandro 300. Its junk? I looked at your pic and looked at my bottle and its the EXACT same thing. Man thats gonna really piss me off.

----------


## juicy_brucy

if you juice, you will encounter fakes, which should be posted here and then tossed into the trash. 
good luck.

----------


## kusanagi

> Hey Kusanagi, you probably don't remember me but I gave my opinion on
> QV at mundoanabolico and got flamed by one guy, the same guy stated
> he was here but I don't even see his ass, and now I could se him geting
> those Pet's Pharma stuffs, maybe selling over his place I don't know, bro
> you're right, Brazilian guys are crazy going after things they don't even
> know about and having all the goodies in their area and for cheap bucks!!!


The money corrupts the people.
Not problem, some people dont wanna see the true.

----------


## Caribé

Hey Kusanagi, the same issue we were talking about. Its like bigfred says, hemo, dura, deca ... the rest, bool****!!!

the problem in Brazil is that almost all the sellers are the board owners, I mean, they edit your opinions as they wanna...

----------


## Seajackal

BTW that time when I posted I had my last comment taken off
from the thread and that was done by the administrator of MA.com
and locked the thread so I didn't have the chance to throw my
words on there, I thought I would be banned because as the
thread starter backed me some bad words I wouldn't be like a dumb
saying "oh, yeah, you're right bro, sorry!", no that's not my way
when I know what I'm talking about. Kusanagi, you will probably
remember if I said I was the one who once asked you if you were
a Japanese descendent a couple of months ago...I know you've
got the brains, bro!

----------


## kusanagi

> BTW that time when I posted I had my last comment taken off
> from the thread and that was done by the administrator of MA.com
> and locked the thread so I didn't have the chance to throw my
> words on there, I thought I would be banned because as the
> thread starter backed me some bad words I wouldn't be like a dumb
> saying "oh, yeah, you're right bro, sorry!", no that's not my way
> when I know what I'm talking about. Kusanagi, you will probably
> remember if I said I was the one who once asked you if you were
> a Japanese descendent a couple of months ago...I know you've
> got the brains, bro!


Yeah i remenber ....
Dont worry Bro, have others boars in Brazil PM me.

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks Kusanagi, I think I'll stick with AR cuz this board rocks as people
respect others opinion, besides I think I'm geting bad at Portuguese, long
time out of Brazil 14 and a half BTW.
I just want to make a brief comment on what Cheechchong said about
researching about Pet's Pharma, this stuff is new besides people in Canada
for example will hardly have access to Mexican stuffs (I've got this from a
friend who's a source in Canada), and I think the scene doesn't change
big time to USA (because of the custom thightness), but in the USA's case
I think it's really just a matter of time cuz crazy "adventurers" want to have
their first trip crossing the borders and making some sh1t back home, so just
keep the faith, but like I said one guy over here tried their Dbols and said
they were weaker than the Thai pinkies, so I would advice you to take
something else instead, if you ever have the chance to come across with
some. Good luck, bro.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> I would like to know if it´s real or fake.
> You say it´s junk...
> It´s junk because it´s fake or because you don´t like it?


Any mexican stuff is garbage in my opinion. My point was, he lives in Brazil, they carry some very good products...Duratestons,Hemogenins,Organon Deca , and Deposterons that come to mind. The mexican crap doesnt even compare. If pet pharma used to be the old Ttoyykko Labs(how ever you spell it), I would definetely stay away..

----------


## juicy_brucy

Some of the biggest freaks that I have ever seen only shoot mexican gear cause that is what they bring back in Visine bottles when they come back from their mexican vacations. 
Biggest juice pigs I know.
I have Mexican gear that I never sold that I might do. Might.

----------


## Seajackal

Bros, I must be wrong but I will give ANIPOW a try soon, my Mexican
fellow went to his homeland for a 1 week trip vacation and I have ordered
him (as he owes me money) some ANIPOW var tablets or their trenbolone 
I will try them out if any good this will be the only Mexican vet grade gear
I will put my pow(trust mark) in, no more QVs flu, no more big time underdosed
Tornells, and Merda (this mean sh1t in Portuguese BTW). The problem in
Brazil is that is kinda "fashion", I dunno why, carry foreign MERDA of whatever
it is just to show some "I have the $$$$ to have it!" kinda status, just poor
minded people, anti-patriotic and uneducated for juice ones IMHO.

----------


## Caribé

> Any mexican stuff is garbage in my opinion. My point was, he lives in Brazil, they carry some very good products...Duratestons,Hemogenins,Organon Deca, and Deposterons that come to mind. The mexican crap doesnt even compare. If pet pharma used to be the old Ttoyykko Labs(how ever you spell it), I would definetely stay away..


I agree with you bro. Here in Brazil we have all we need about gears. The problem here is that the gears in drugstores are expensive, and some of users here are very very stup1d. They have the boards to research, they have all information they need, but they insist to buy from people that they don´t know, and gears that they even do not know where they were made. I think the main problem is this. I believe that people like me, Kusanagi and the Brazilians bro here, are great exceptions from the usual mind of the users in Brazil. Believe me, tou can buy "winny" for 2,50 american dollars. You can see now what I mean?

----------


## kusanagi

> Bros, I must be wrong but I will give ANIPOW a try soon, my Mexican
> fellow went to his homeland for a 1 week trip vacation and I have ordered
> him (as he owes me money) some ANIPOW var tablets or their trenbolone 
> I will try them out if any good this will be the only Mexican vet grade gear
> I will put my pow(trust mark) in, no more QVs flu, no more big time underdosed
> Tornells, and Merda (this mean sh1t in Portuguese BTW). The problem in
> Brazil is that is kinda "fashion", I dunno why, carry foreign MERDA of whatever
> it is just to show some "I have the $$$$ to have it!" kinda status, just poor
> minded people, anti-patriotic and uneducated for juice ones IMHO.


LOL !

For the american bros have some idea about the prices...

Durateston (same as Sustanon ) is 2,5 USD !!!
Hemogenin (same as anadrol ) 6 USD !
Deposteron (Test Cyp 3 amps 200mg/amp) 8,3 USD !
Deca (50mg/amp) 6 usd !

And you can buy very easy...
We dont have problem with the law...
Some stupid brazilians dont see that and need order juice from other countries...

Here it is more easy to buy juice of that supplements!

----------


## Seajackal

From Kusanagi's prices I would ONLY try to find a better way
for the Decas, other than that not a problem at all (If I was in
Brazil, hehe!).

----------


## juicy_brucy

I wish! Holy crap. I'm in the wrong country.
I'm in canada, so the cheapest I get is when I go to Mexico, and yes, I know what you are thinking. You don't need to say it. We all know about mexican gear, but some of it is the sh1t, trust me. 
I basically go into central mexico, go to a walk in clinic and pay the doc 400 peso to write me about 20 steroid perscriptions. the rest is history.
since the terrorist attacks in new york, 2001, crossing the US/mexican border is difficult. EVERYONE IS A TERRORIST NOW!!!
mexican pharamaceutical tours are almost a thing of the past.
I Wish they could still happen. I used to smuggle my own roids in Visine bottles, deodrant sticks, spare tires, a cowboy boot (greg zulac's idea). Anything that would get your gear safely into the U.S. Then they see the "Ontario" licence plates and they are like "ohh, Canadians... they like hockey and beer!!!"
And we live in Igloos too! 
HA HA! they think we are so low tech and simple!
like I said, It's just to risky now. 
great post though, I would never have known about brazil...

----------


## kusanagi

LOL !!!

In USA " ohh brazilians ? carnaval, soccer, pelé " and we live in Jugle too !!! 

LOL !!!!

Buy suplements its more expansive than juice here !!!


In Argentina have some underground labs too, Stanozolol , Bold and prop are very cheap and easy to order.



We lives in the "juice paradise", and some guys here dont know that....

A ON 2lbs Whey protein are $32 usd !!!

----------


## Luke_Skywalker

Last year, I spent 3 months in Mexico for work. Steroids never even crossed my mind. I worked out in the hotel gym....the hotel was located within walking distance of a major pharmacy chain.

I remember being thrilled that beer was under $3 US for a six pack.  : Welcome2:

----------


## Seajackal

Kusanagi, is that protein price for real??? It's damn expensive, I can
buy a 5lbs for the same price or even less deppending on the brand.

----------


## juicy_brucy

in canada, a good deal is 10 pounds for 100 bucks. And I'm sure you could go cheaper in the big city.

----------


## kusanagi

Supls are very expansive in Brazil....

----------


## Seajackal

Oh, that's why alot of guys are jumping on ADE site shots?!?

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> LOL !
> 
> For the american bros have some idea about the prices...
> 
> Durateston (same as Sustanon ) is 2,5 USD !!!
> Hemogenin (same as anadrol ) 6 USD !
> Deposteron (Test Cyp 3 amps 200mg/amp) 8,3 USD !
> Deca (50mg/amp) 6 usd !
> 
> ...


Hey the Hemogenins, is that for 1 blister of 10?

----------


## kusanagi

Yeah, 10 tabs per blister.
LOL, ade sucks...

----------

